# ENGINEER III ENDURANCE 1917



## Burningstorm

Hi all 


What's everyone's opinion on the new pre order 'ENGINEER III ENDURANCE 1917'

Have to say I do really like it. Although with the thermometer part of it my question would be how reliable would it be when it's on your wrist in terms of telling the correct temperature? 

At a guess I'm guessing body temperature would play a massive part so does anyone have any personal experience? 

Thanks all


----------



## Hot Tubz

I had a Tissot T-Touch years ago that had a thermometer. It was never close to accurate! It was always closer to body temperature then ambient temperature.


----------



## surfuz

Looks interesting to me, like the black n grey dial version. It seems the recent models do not have the RR logo at seconds hand. Would have preferred it.. Makes it more iconic.


----------



## bracky72

You have to remove thermometer watches from your wrist to get an accurate reading.


----------



## GreatScott

I like it but here is my continued frustration....maybe someone can enlighten me as to WHY!!

why does Ball not put all of their tech in one watch? Why do some models contain the anti-magnetic, some the shock proof, etc. Do they simply not all fit in one?

i always feel it is a trade off.


----------



## biscuit141

I like the one without the thermometer. Don't care for the 1 o'clock date on the thermometer version, plus that seems like a gimmick complication to me. I like how the Day date version looks to be mostly brushed finish, I hate how all the ball watches are polished and would become scratch magnets. What Ball technology is missing from this watch? Does it not have its shock resistance technology?


----------



## Igorek

I am trying to apply a coupon and it doesn't work I am really tempted to get the one with day/date. The one with date placement at 1 o'clock looks odd.


----------



## GreatScott

biscuit141 said:


> I like the one without the thermometer. Don't care for the 1 o'clock date on the thermometer version, plus that seems like a gimmick complication to me. I like how the Day date version looks to be mostly brushed finish, I hate how all the ball watches are polished and would become scratch magnets. What Ball technology is missing from this watch? Does it not have its shock resistance technology?


it is a little hard to follow all the varieties, but I believe the 80000 gauss is not on the one with the temperature. I also wish the date window color matched the bezel. It looks like a freaking cool watch, I just wish one model had all the tech.


----------



## Igorek

What would be an estimate of the service cost since it is using some special oil?


----------



## gtuck

I like the day/date 40mm version. SS bracelet, COSC movement and 80,000 A/m rating for that price seems like an excellent bargain. I'm moving into the watch selling mode rather than buying these days. Have three Ball watches (TM PowerReserve, World Time and Engineer Red Label GMT) that I hardly wear so buying another is not an option but would move on the Endurance 1917 if it made sense in terms of my "herd" now.


----------



## Burningstorm

Fair points. Thinking about it I won't be going ahead... find it slightly pointless in why you would need to know the temperature .... then having to take it off and wait 10 mins.


----------



## nordwulf

I used the thermometer in my Pro trek when camping to check the temperature in the morning when I wake up. Also when swimming to see how cold/warm the lake is.

Do they charge your CC when you order or when they ship it? Cool watch but waiting till November will be a long time.

Do pre-order models usually have decent resale values? Without seeing any real owner pictures, it's a bit hard to imagine how it will look and feel in real life.


----------



## GregoryD

I passed on the Nightbreaker but this one interests me more, especially the day-date with grey dial and green accents.


----------



## surfuz

nordwulf said:


> I used the thermometer in my Pro trek when camping to check the temperature in the morning when I wake up. Also when swimming to see how cold/warm the lake is.
> 
> Do they charge your CC when you order or when they ship it? Cool watch but waiting till November will be a long time.
> 
> Do pre-order models usually have decent resale values? Without seeing any real owner pictures, it's a bit hard to imagine how it will look and feel in real life.


It is charged to the card at time of order. I am getting the one with the thermometer.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

This one. I want this one. 40mm w/ green seconds.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

I do find it odd that a watch dedicated to a sailing disaster and a crew that spend days aboard a wooden lifeboat, getting hit by salt spray and freezing waters, only has 100m water resistance.


----------



## surfuz

Saw someone ask in FB whether this is T25 or T100 and the Ball Watch response is that it is T25. 

Find it weird, thought the tubes look rather thick.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

surfuz said:


> Saw someone ask in FB whether this is T25 or T100 and the Ball Watch response is that it is T25.
> 
> Find it weird, thought the tubes look rather thick.


What does the number after the T indicate? I thought it was the life of the tritium, but if that is the case then I want the 100 year tubes


----------



## timefleas

eric.mcghee said:


> I do find it odd that a watch dedicated to a sailing disaster and a crew that spend days aboard a wooden lifeboat, getting hit by salt spray and freezing waters, only has 100m water resistance.


What? It obviously isn't a "diver", and 100 METERS would have been plenty deep even for those folks on the lifeboat....


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

timefleas said:


> What? It obviously isn't a "diver", and 100 METERS would have been plenty deep even for those folks on the lifeboat....


Yeah, that crossed my mind, but I won't even wear my 100m watches in the pool for fear of something happening. I'm probably just being over-protective of my collection though.


----------



## timefleas

eric.mcghee said:


> What does the number after the T indicate? I thought it was the life of the tritium, but if that is the case then I want the 100 year tubes


There are many threads on this subject in the archives of this forum, but in simple terms, 25 and 100 refer to the cumulative strength of the tritium tubes used in a given watch--thus, a T25 would represent the _maximum _ (it may actually be well less that that) seen on many of the Ball watches that use fewer and /or smaller amounts of tritium (any amount under the maximum of 25) while T100 refers to a higher amount--more than 25, up to 100 max. Typical under T25 watches would be many in the Trainmaster series. A good example of the more potent watches would be the Fireman Night Train II DLC, with 75 micro gas tubes, most fairly good sized, and alternatively, on the light side would be the Trainmaster Cleveland Express, with just 15 micro gas tubes, many of which are quite small--the relative length of luminosity, in years, half lives, are the same for all tubes, and, as mentioned, elsewhere this subject is discussed in much more technical terms (such as what those numbers actually represent, in scientific terms).


----------



## samanator

All watches with a temperature function must be removed from the wrist so the back plate where the sensor is can pick up and determine the temperature. This generally requires 5 minutes. I have a test that Included one of the Ball TMT models and a G-Shock. The Ball could measure both hot and cold. The G-Shock shuts down at a certain temperature in the cold.

People always love this photo after I took them out of the freezer:









You can see that the G-Shock display is blank since it was too cold. Test is in the review area above.


----------



## surfuz

samanator said:


> All watches with a temperature function must be removed from the wrist so the back plate where the sensor is can pick up and determine the temperature. This generally requires 5 minutes. I have a test that Included one of the Ball TMT models and a G-Shock. The Ball could measure both hot and cold. The G-Shock shuts down at a certain temperature in the cold.
> 
> People always love this photo after I took them out of the freezer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the G-Shock display is blank since it was too cold. Test is in the review area above.


Wow, this is a really cool pic. I suppose the battery and liquid crystal display freeze up during cold temperature.


----------



## surfuz

Was thinking maybe the response at the FB was wrong. The dial on the watch shows T, not T25. Anyway, it seems that the tubes are not flat at the 12, 3, 6, 9 position. Kinda have grooves. Think that will make the lume brighter?


----------



## surfuz

The TMT model is thinner than the Classic model by around 0.5mm despite the thermometer complication. I think this means that there is added height and possibly weight for the significant increase in anti-magnetic. Am wondering whether 80k A/m is an overkill for normal daily use. But it does seems like a good feature based on specs


----------



## MrDagon007

eric.mcghee said:


> What does the number after the T indicate? I thought it was the life of the tritium, but if that is the case then I want the 100 year tubes


It refers to the maximum strength (sorry I forgot the unit) of all the tubes together in a watch. In theory a t25 watch could be very weak. Ball will be closer to the high part of the range - my new ball is noticeably brighter than my vostok anchar while both are t25

T100 can hence be a lot brighter (though in theory it could be at the low end, say 28), certainly when Ball makes it. The Marvelight is t100 I think.


----------



## MrDagon007

eric.mcghee said:


> This one. I want this one. 40mm w/ green seconds.
> View attachment 12358067


It could be a perfect single watch for a more sane person than me.


----------



## [email protected]

I came inches from pulling the trigger on the Nightbreaker. The price was fantastic but I just wasn't feeling the watch.....It didn't speak to me and I wanted my first Ball to be special. I planned on getting it engraved.

This 1917 on the other hand.....its screaming at me....that 40mm classic in blue is just amazing. I wish I had a real life picture of the blue dial...anyone have photos of blue Balls they wanna share for reference??? (yes....i said Blue Balls)


----------



## Igorek

samanator said:


> All watches with a temperature function must be removed from the wrist so the back plate where the sensor is can pick up and determine the temperature. This generally requires 5 minutes. I have a test that Included one of the Ball TMT models and a G-Shock. The Ball could measure both hot and cold. The G-Shock shuts down at a certain temperature in the cold.
> 
> People always love this photo after I took them out of the freezer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the G-Shock display is blank since it was too cold. Test is in the review area above.


:-s It is showing 2:19 on the G-shock. What watch is on the left?


----------



## MrDagon007

It must be said that the thermometer is frankly expensive for what most will consider as a gimmick.


----------



## surfuz

MrDagon007 said:


> It must be said that the thermometer is frankly expensive for what most will consider as a gimmick.


This sets me thinking. I believe the thermometer indicator will work regardless whether the watch is wound up.. correct ?


----------



## nordwulf

surfuz said:


> This sets me thinking. I believe the thermometer indicator will work regardless whether the watch is wound up.. correct ?


I am not an expert but I don't think there is such a thing as a powered analog thermometer.. :think: I guess the movement could have a tiny generator, power a digital thermometer inside which converts to the analog needle on the dial. But I think it is safe to assume is just a thermometer with a coiled piece of metal called a bimetallic strip


----------



## Alysandir

Really would like to see more of the bracelet and clasp on the non-thermometer version; the only other watch I've seen it on is the Silver Star, but those have been mock-ups.

I mean it looks completely brushed. Has anyone seen this in the metal yet?

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## art_ok

40mm looks great. Very similar to Marvelight that I have, but still very tempted... Huge fan of day-date. The main question is - has it got cartoonish steam train on the back? I absolutely refuse to buy Ball watch if it doesn't have train. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

I just received the Ball newsletter email on this watch. Quite slow.


----------



## barcomi

Hey guys, does anyone own a watch with TIC coating? I am wondering how strong it is, and is it more scratch resistant than Stainless Steel?


----------



## surfuz

Am wondering that too. Suspect it will be similar to DLC. But I abused my EM II DLC quite a lot.. Lots of dents. No scratches though.

I find that Ball stainless steel is quite soft, easily scratched by other metal. But the service centre can brush polish it very nicely. This is not possible with the DLC and I believe the TiC too.


----------



## GregoryD

TiC pvd is what Tudor uses on their Black Bay Dark, and I can only assume that Ball has confidence in it, since this is being advertised as a watch ready for adventure, etc.


----------



## surfuz

There is an article about the watch here : http://timetransformed.com/2017/07/21/ball-watch-co-engineer-iii-endurance-1917/

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Off topic. This year is Nikon's 100 anniversary. They could have also done a tie up and launch a photographer's watch for all adverse conditions, including Antarctica. Just a thought.. Haha. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

surfuz said:


> There is an article about the watch here : Ball Watch Co. Engineer III Endurance 1917 - Time Transformed
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is also on wornandwound.com now: Introducing the Engineer III Endurance 1917 from Ball, Available Now at a Special Pre-Order Price - worn&wound


----------



## surfuz

Classic use ETA 2836—2. TMT use ETA 2892. Think this accounts for the price difference between the two after adding the thermometer complication. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

The standard one looks a bit like the Marvelight though if I am not mistaken the latter has T100 illumination but is not COSC certified.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

The more I read about them, the more I want one. Last thing I need is a 4th Ball watch.


----------



## surfuz

GreatLakesWatch said:


> The more I read about them, the more I want one. Last thing I need is a 4th Ball watch.


This pre-order sales model of limited edition and customized watches... makes me wondering what will be the next watch after this. I will need a new watchwinder.. Haha.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brockhaass

I ordered the exact model that GreatLakesWatch posted. I added my son's name on the back and selected #40 for my 40th. Going to be a long 3 months.


----------



## PetrosD

I just found out about is watch today and I already pulled the trigger. Ordered the 40mm classic with the grey dial and green accents.

I have read many books on the Endurance and Sir Earnest Shackleton, the most compelling of which is Endurance by Alfred Lansing. I was also fortunate to see an exhibition about the Endurance at the National Geographic Museum in DC a number of years ago, where they had the James Caird on display. If you know little about the story, I highly recommend reading a bit about it. I bought this watch not because it's a Ball (although that's a nice bonus), not because of the tritium (would have much preferred T100), but because of the failed expedition, the fight for survival against all odds and the men it honors. I would have bought this watch had it been issued by any brand.

There are a number of grail watches on my list, and the most immediate target had been the Omega moon watch, but I'll gladly put that on hold. This watch is not yet even in my possession and instantly becomes the most coveted and prized piece in my collection. I cannot wait until it arrives.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

PetrosD said:


> I just found out about is watch today and I already pulled the trigger. Ordered the 40mm classic with the grey dial and green accents.
> 
> I have read many books on the Endurance and Sir Earnest Shackleton, the most compelling of which is Endurance by Alfred Lansing. I was also fortunate to see an exhibition about the Endurance at the National Geographic Museum in DC a number of years ago, where they had the James Caird on display. If you know little about the story, I highly recommend reading a bit about it. I bought this watch not because it's a Ball (although that's a nice bonus), not because of the tritium (would have much preferred T100), but because of the failed expedition, the fight for survival against all odds and the men it honors. I would have bought this watch had it been issued by any brand.
> 
> There are a number of grail watches on my list, and the most immediate target had been the Omega moon watch, but I'll gladly put that on hold. This watch is not yet even in my possession and instantly becomes the most coveted and prized piece in my collection. I cannot wait until it arrives.


Shackleton is one of my all time favorite historical figures, and while I most certainly desire this piece commemorating his journey, it will have to wait on hold until some other purchases come through.


----------



## PetrosD

GreatLakesWatch said:


> Shackleton is one of my all time favorite historical figures, and while I most certainly desire this piece commemorating his journey, it will have to wait on hold until some other purchases come through.


I just realized that I purchased the same watch that was in your earlier post. Looks like we have three same taste both in watches and in historical figures. If you can swing it, I say go for it. I'm likely going to sell a few other watches to offset this purchase (and another I made just a couple days ago), including my Ball Fireman Victory that I just bought and haven't yet worn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Pre-order will be ending soon. Am suffering from the syndrome of hoping the next pre-order will not be something I Iike more ! 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinitron

Hi all,

New here, stumbled across this thread and wanted to echo the comments above. It's a striking watch IMHO. I flip flopped between the color options, that gray/green combo sire is interesting. In the end I landed the 40mm blue/stainless as I'm a sucker for ocean colors. Good luck to all, can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## PetrosD

Sinitron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here, stumbled across this thread and wanted to echo the comments above. It's a striking watch IMHO. I flip flopped between the color options, that gray/green combo sire is interesting. In the end I landed the 40mm blue/stainless as I'm a sucker for ocean colors. Good luck to all, can't wait to see them in person.


Congrats on the purchase. The blue dial was my second choice and sometimes I wonder if it shouldn't have been my first choice. It was a real toss up at the end.

Looks like the preorder discount is over. I wonder how many were sold during the discount period. Looks like there are lots of low serial numbers still available.


----------



## sarmajor

I am going to Antarctica again this year and will be taking the Ball Watch flag with me. Hopefully I can get a trip to Sir Ernest Shackeltons' hut at Cape Royds in the Ross Sea. I have been there before but never taken a Ball Watch to visit.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

Does anyone know if this watch will come with T100 or T25 tritium tubes? I have a Ball Fireman Victory with T25 tubes and a relatively inexpensive Aragon Parma with T100 tubes, and the difference between them is striking. The Aragon is far superior in terms of nighttime lume. I'm hoping this watch is much brighter than my Fireman.


----------



## surfuz

PetrosD said:


> Does anyone know if this watch will come with T100 or T25 tritium tubes? I have a Ball Fireman Victory with T25 tubes and a relatively inexpensive Aragon Parma with T100 tubes, and the difference between them is striking. The Aragon is far superior in terms of nighttime lume. I'm hoping this watch is much brighter than my Fireman.


It is just labeled T.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Estimated delivery Nov/Dec 2017.









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

surfuz said:


> It is just labeled T.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Yeah I saw that, which implies T100. However I've seen plenty of product shots of the Fireman Enterprise that has just T on the dial, but plenty of wrist shots that say T25. Does Ball use different tubes for different markets, or is that just a difference between product shots and final production?


----------



## Igorek

surfuz said:


> Estimated delivery Nov/Dec 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Thanks for info, where did you get this?


----------



## surfuz

They emailed it to me. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

surfuz said:


> They emailed it to me.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


I also received it. I assume they sent that to anyone who preordered.


----------



## Igorek

I preordered it too but didn't get the memo maybe they took my money and ran away?


----------



## surfuz

Igorek said:


> I preordered it too but didn't get the memo maybe they took my money and ran away?


Maybe u ordered later than us.. Next production batch?

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

July 16th I placed an order


----------



## surfuz

I managed to get limited edition #1. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

surfuz said:


> I managed to get limited edition #1.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Ahh, so you are the first one, lucky you. I wanted to get it too but when I saw it was taken picked number 69


----------



## surfuz

There is a #1 for each variation. So not so impossible if you are fast. I believefor this model, they open up the numbers for everyone. I tried the AeroGMT II.. I suspect they locked up or reserved some of the numbers for dealers already. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brockhaass

I picked #40 for my 40th. Ordered it in July. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

surfuz said:


> There is a #1 for each variation. So not so impossible if you are fast. I believefor this model, they open up the numbers for everyone. I tried the AeroGMT II.. I suspect they locked up or reserved some of the numbers for dealers already.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Are you sure about that? I was under the impression that the entire series, across all editions, is limited to 1,000 pieces. That would mean there should only be one #1. Kind of defeats the purpose of a limited edition, and confuses resale, to have multiple #1s.

Since #1 was taken, I ordered #17 in honor of the 100th anniversary of the expedition's end and the year this was released.


----------



## surfuz

PetrosD said:


> Are you sure about that? I was under the impression that the entire series, across all editions, is limited to 1,000 pieces. That would mean there should only be one #1. Kind of defeats the purpose of a limited edition, and confuses resale, to have multiple #1s.
> 
> Since #1 was taken, I ordered #17 in honor of the 100th anniversary of the expedition's end and the year this was released.


Yes I'm sure. Was surprised initially too. U can play around with the existing online orders... Numbers for some dial color will be unavailable whereas it is available for the next dial color.

Apparently not just that.. It is potentially "limited" by geographical location.. So other future location(s) may the same set of "limited" edition numbers we have.

See my post #3 of thread below:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4506595

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTheLion

I also managed to get limited edition #1 on the Blue TMT (C). This is my first Ball Watch. The wait is killing me!


----------



## MarceloTheLion

Has anyone gotten any updates?


----------



## lovedeep

It is a beautiful watch nonetheless.


----------



## sarmajor

Unfortunately we can't get to Cape Royds to visit Shackletons hut from Scott Base this year due to the poor condition of the sea ice.
I managed to get up to Cape Evans to visit Scotts hut.
We were delivering some scientists and Divers to the area.

The weather was getting pretty marginal for travel but we had a wedding to get back to so we pressed on in the
finest Antarctic tradition of Endurance under Harsh Conditions.
Timing courtesy of the Ball EHC Spacemaster Orbital
Me on the right an Fast Al on the left.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

sarmajor said:


> Unfortunately we can't get to Cape Royds to visit Shackletons hut from Scott Base this year due to the poor condition of the sea ice.
> I managed to get up to Cape Evans to visit Scotts hut.
> We were delivering some scientists and Divers to the area.
> 
> The weather was getting pretty marginal for travel but we had a wedding to get back to so we pressed on in the
> finest Antarctic tradition of Endurance under Harsh Conditions.
> Timing courtesy of the Ball EHC Spacemaster Orbital
> Me on the right an Fast Al on the left.


This.


----------



## surfuz

Received this in the email :









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Received this in the email :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Very exciting! This is the one I really wanted. Can't wait to see some real life pics.


----------



## surfuz

Which model did u choose? I ordered the blue dial TMT celcius with TiC coating.

Mid Dec, but based on experience, will be lucky if get it before Christmas.. fingers crossed.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Which model did u choose? I ordered the blue dial TMT celcius with TiC coating.
> 
> Mid Dec, but based on experience, will be lucky if get it before Christmas.. fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


I didn't end up ordering it, but really regret missing out. I would have gone with one of the regular ones in 40mm. Choosing the color would have been difficult. The gray with green accents looked nice I thought.


----------



## surfuz

paintingtiger said:


> I didn't end up ordering it, but really regret missing out. I would have gone with one of the regular ones in 40mm. Choosing the color would have been difficult. The gray with green accents looked nice I thought.


Saw the website, still possible to order it, but at normal price. U r better off checking out anyone who might be flipping it.

The grey didn't appeal to me at that point of time, but it does now. Goes to show how taste change. But would still go for the blue dial.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> paintingtiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't end up ordering it, but really regret missing out. I would have gone with one of the regular ones in 40mm. Choosing the color would have been difficult. The gray with green accents looked nice I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the website, still possible to order it, but at normal price. U r better off checking out anyone who might be flipping it.
> 
> The grey didn't appeal to me at that point of time, but it does now. Goes to show how taste change. But would still go for the blue dial.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Really? Didn't know it could still be ordered. I'll check it out.


----------



## Igorek

Nice, can't wait to get mine.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Just out of curiosity, is anyone willing to sell their pre-ordered 40mm version with the green seconds-hand? PM me if so....


----------



## PetrosD

paintingtiger said:


> I didn't end up ordering it, but really regret missing out. I would have gone with one of the regular ones in 40mm. Choosing the color would have been difficult. The gray with green accents looked nice I thought.


That's the one I bought. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Igorek

It is coming December 20th...


----------



## PetrosD

Igorek said:


> It is coming December 20th...


For buyers in the U.S. they'll probably miss Christmas but they'll arrive by New Year. Ships from Switzerland via FedEx on 12/20, but shipping to their U.S. distributor, who then needs to ship them to individual buyers. Seems unlikely all that can happen by 12/25.

I would love to wear this watch to celebrate the new year.


----------



## Igorek

Definitely, this is actually a bad time for shipments because of holidays people buy/sell a lot and there are too many shippings and some screw ups so hopefully everything will be good with our precious.


----------



## MarceloTheLion

My watch was delivered 2 days ago (December 20, 2017) but I have not picked it up...


----------



## PetrosD

MarceloTheLion said:


> My watch was delivered 2 days ago (December 20, 2017) but I have not picked it up...


Did you receive notification of shipment from the US distributor?


----------



## Igorek

I haven't heard from them since 20th, guessing we will get watches sometime in January


----------



## PetrosD

Igorek said:


> I haven't heard from them since 20th, guessing we will get watches sometime in January


Likewise, no word. They should have been received by the US distributor by now, but they may be off for the holidays.


----------



## MarceloTheLion

Here are a few pictures of my new watch!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Oh man, i've got non-participants remorse


----------



## Heljestrand

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Oh man, i've got non-participants remorse


AND he didn't even show you the caseback emblazoned with a relief of"The Endurance"


----------



## PetrosD

MarceloTheLion said:


> Here are a few pictures of my new watch!
> 
> View attachment 12774813
> View attachment 12774815
> View attachment 12774817
> View attachment 12774819
> View attachment 12774821
> View attachment 12774823


Sweet! I can't wait until I get mine. No word at all from the US distributor on the status.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

So one of you lot are gonna have yours arrive and hate it and sell it to me. Right? Right? >_> <_<


----------



## surfuz

MarceloTheLion said:


> Here are a few pictures of my new watch!
> 
> View attachment 12774813
> View attachment 12774815
> View attachment 12774817
> View attachment 12774819
> View attachment 12774821
> View attachment 12774823


Congratulations, wow you are getting yours early. This model has not trickled down to the rest of us.

The tubes are fat, good! Do show lume pics if u can 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## MarceloTheLion

surfuz said:


> Congratulations, wow you are getting yours early. This model has not trickled down to the rest of us.
> 
> The tubes are fat, good! Do show lume pics if u can
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


As you asked... Here is a picture of the lume and another of the case back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTheLion

Just to put the lume brightness into perspective, here is a comparison


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Nice caseback! Noticed it's #1  

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## xherion

Wow congrats! Very handsome watch....

How much are these going for retail?


----------



## MarceloTheLion

xherion said:


> Wow congrats! Very handsome watch....
> 
> How much are these going for retail?


Thanks! I'm pretty sure it is around USD$3,200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

Anyone else in the US that preordered beginning to get annoyed that the watch hasn't been delivered? If these shipped from Switzerland to the US distributor via FedEx on 12/20, how long is reasonable to receive at least some information on when the watches will be delivered to us?


----------



## surfuz

Mine is serial #1 with the titanium carbide coating and I'm told it will only be shipped next week. Residing in Asia.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Igorek

PetrosD said:


> Anyone else in the US that preordered beginning to get annoyed that the watch hasn't been delivered? If these shipped from Switzerland to the US distributor via FedEx on 12/20, how long is reasonable to receive at least some information on when the watches will be delivered to us?


Yes, it was/is likely got stuck in customs because of holidays


----------



## surfuz

The watch is way more beautiful than I had expected. Tone of blue looks great.

This will be a winner.

The rubber strap comes with inch and cm measurement scale at the inside surface.









My first watch for 2018.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## xherion

that looks awesome man!


----------



## surfuz

The preorders.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## xherion

Wow how many Balls you have now Surfuz?


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Wow how many Balls you have now Surfuz?


Quite a number. The blue dial AeroGMT II with bracelet is in too, but they are not able to give it to me yet as it's still awaiting extra strap I ordered.

Have been rotating them, current favorites are the Voyager, 60 seconds, Cleveland Express and a Victorinox Airboss.

Am looking at Rolex currently, the Daytona. But I'm not a VIP.. the wait list is so long, I'm not sure if I will ever get the call.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Sinitron

I've been enjoying the pictures others have posted and wondering where mine is. I got this email this morning:

Dear ,


Further to our previous information with regard to the delivery of your Endurance 1917 order (order no.: 24684), we are sorry to inform you that while the shipment has been dispatched and reached U.S. soil before year end, it has been caged by U.S. customs for a prolonged period of time. This has resulted into an unexpected delay in our delivery schedule and we are doing everything in our power to facilitate the delivery of your order to you.

 
Shall you have any question regarding the delivery, please do not hesitate to contact us at 

for assistance.
 Best regards,
Kevin Kouch 
BALL Watch Company


Looks like I'm waiting longer...


----------



## surfuz

Caged by customs... hmm...

Can only say, it will be worth the wait. It is a a model I will consider even without the preorder price.

Winding is buttery smooth. Accuracy is +3 so far. I'm lucky the RR logo on the crown aligns with the case.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## preciousvapor

I'm sure it'll be a great watch. But in the time since ordering I've had a change in philosophy regarding watch collecting and am attempting to pare down my collection to one or two watches. I responded to Ball's email, notifying of the delay, with a request to cancel my order and provide a refund. If my request is not granted there'll be a grey 40 mm on bracelet Endurance 1917 available in the classified's sometime in the future.


----------



## Igorek

I got the same email stating the delay. Haha, I was right about being stuck in customs in my previous post. 

This sucks


----------



## Mark1969

I just received mine today. Adelaide South Australia. Delivered by Toll out of NSW yesterday. Very happy Chappy now.


----------



## Mark1969




----------



## paintingtiger

Mark1969 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12797359&stc=1&d=1515642544"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Great to finally see pics of the classic. Looks really nice. I'd love to see some more, closer up pics.


----------



## Mark1969

Ok


----------



## paintingtiger

Mark1969 said:


> Ok


Whoa, a little too close! Lol


----------



## Mark1969

I couldn’t get any closer with the phone. Bugga


----------



## schluterc

FYI I got a call yesterday from ball Usa that my watch is in! No UPS tracking yet but at least it’s through customs and at Ball...


----------



## PetrosD

I just received a UPS shipment notification from Duber Time. I hadn't ordered anything from them (never even heard of them) but a little research and they are also Ball Watch USA. So it's finally on the way to me!


----------



## Sinitron

PetrosD said:


> I just received a UPS shipment notification from Duber Time. I hadn't ordered anything from them (never even heard of them) but a little research and they are also Ball Watch USA. So it's finally on the way to me!


Same here. I might see it Thursday.


----------



## Jackfr44

Hi all,
Newly registered but I follow your discussion since few months now. I've ordered the Classic grey with bracelet in 46 mm, and its on the way to me for today (hiiiiii !! ).
Other buyers of the 46 mm here ? what is your wrist size ? 
Regards,


----------



## preciousvapor

My 40 mm gray on stainless bracelet is also set to arrive Thursday. Due to a vow to simplify my watch collection, I'll be placing the Endurance for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## Sinitron

She's a beauty, worth the wait, very happy overall.


----------



## paintingtiger

Sinitron said:


> She's a beauty, worth the wait, very happy overall.


That looks gorgeous! Ball really got that blue right. Just love the dial overall. How about a wrist shot?


----------



## Jackfr44

Received mine. Gorgeous and at the right size for me (46 mm). I must confess that I was a little anxious until the wrist test (18.2 mm)


----------



## surfuz

Some comments to share with fellow owners.

If you engrave 13 characters the space is rather tight.

Mine is the black PVD version, got 2 scratches already. I'm fine with this as it makes me wear the watch more... Kinda like a liberation. But i can't help comparing that the coating on the Engineer Master II DLC is way thicker and hardier, granted that the PVD is different material.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

Jackfr44 said:


> Received mine. Gorgeous and at the right size for me (46 mm). I must confess that I was a little anxious until the wrist test (18.2 mm)
> View attachment 12819847
> 
> View attachment 12819851
> 
> View attachment 12819855
> 
> View attachment 12819859


Yes, really look the right size. Congratulations 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## PetrosD

I received mine last night. 40mm grey dial. It's a beauty and very solid and heavy for the size, but in a good way.


----------



## preciousvapor

Great wrist shots. It's definitely a watch that presents as a more expensive class timepiece.


----------



## Igorek

Went to post office today to get mine. Love it! How do I remove links i assume i need a small caliber screw driver anyone know where to get it?


----------



## PetrosD

Igorek said:


> Went to post office today to get mine. Love it! How do I remove links i assume i need a small caliber screw driver anyone know where to get it?


You can probably find an eyeglass repair kit at a local pharmacy that likely had an appropriate screwdriver. Otherwise there after plenty of watch repair toolkits on Amazon that would have a screwdriver of appropriate size. Lastly, you can probably find one at Home Depot.


----------



## preciousvapor

For anyone who missed out on the preorder for the Endurance 1917 there is now a 40mm grey dial on bracelet up for sale in the WUS classifieds.


----------



## jamsie

preciousvapor said:


> For anyone who missed out on the preorder for the Endurance 1917 there is now a 40mm grey dial on bracelet up for sale in the WUS classifieds.


What was the going price for this one on preorder with bracelet? Looks like they started at $1,190.00 & I know the after cost MSRP is $2,299.00 
Some of the TECH inside this one reminds me of the Roles Explorer I


----------



## preciousvapor

jamsie said:


> What was the going price for this one on preorder with bracelet? Looks like they started at $1,190.00 & I know the after cost MSRP is $2,299.00
> Some of the TECH inside this one reminds me of the Roles Explorer I


As the owner of a Rolex Explorer 214270, I'd say the comparison is a good one. Both pay homage to the southern hemisphere: the Explorer to Hillary and New Zealand, the Endurance to Shackleton and Antarctica. The Ball Endurance however stands out as a more eye-catching watch.


----------



## Igorek

I think this watch is well worth more than MSRP


----------



## cat of a different coat

What do you guys think of this as a main/everyday watch in a 3-piece collection with a pure dress watch and g-shock? Would you be happy with it being your primary watch or is it more of sidepiece?

How is microadjust (or is there a half link?) and bracelet comfort/rattling? Bracelet comfort is very important to me.

I would be interested in the 40mm basic model if that matters.

If I get this, I'll be selling an Oris Aquis Date, which I'm thrilled by the quality of, but size and comfort is not so great. So if anyone could compare to the Oris in terms of this that would be amazing.


I was on the lookout for a field/adventure inspired watch 'in between' a hamilton khaki and rolex explorer, started to think that there was nothing out there, and saw one of these on FS forum and it piqued my interest.


I have never looked into Ball, and they seem like a cool brand with good history. Are they indepedently owned?


----------



## Heljestrand

cat of a different coat said:


> What do you guys think of this as a main/everyday watch in a 3-piece collection with a pure dress watch and g-shock? Would you be happy with it being your primary watch or is it more of sidepiece?


This particular Ball would be an awesome daily wear piece, a dressy sports watch with an explorer vibe. Couple that with a G-Shock and maybe a minty vintage Longines or Omega dress watch and you are golden IMO. The gray dial Endurance 1917 in the sales forum is calling you!


----------



## Jackfr44

Hi ! Cat ...
Considering the Classic 46mm (gray), this is my daily watch certainly for a long time. A week that I wear it, and I do not get tired of admiring it. And what a pleasure to wake up in the morning, take a look at the bedside table and see it still glowing in the dark (thank's to the tritium tubes !)
To answer your questions, the bracelet is finely adjustable via half-links, and the comfort is perfect. That said, I don't know the Oris Aquis.
If the size of your wrist reaches 18 cm, you should really consider the 46 mm. I was slightly anxious before receiving it, but it remains very discreet due to a moderate opening of the dial, of 38 mm. The glass is sliiiiightly domed (1 mm), and the lug to lug dimension is 52 mm. The accuracy seems to stabilize in advance of 1.5 sec / day.
The very minor complaints are with the day / date indicators. The size is a bit too small for my post-fifties eyes (a common defect to all calibers based on ETA, I guess). And they are pushed a little deep under the dial, giving a kind of "tunnel effect". I suppose it's to give way to the anti-magnetic casing (we can see its side laterally, about 1 mm thick). 
Really very few blame. Mine shouldn't be on sale before a long time ...
Jacques


----------



## surfuz

Heljestrand said:


> This particular Ball would be an awesome daily wear piece, a dressy sports watch with an explorer vibe. Couple that with a G-Shock and maybe a minty vintage Longines or Omega dress watch and you are golden IMO. The gray dial Endurance 1917 in the sales forum is calling you!


Agree! The watch look good in both light and in darkness. The way light plays on dial. The fat tritium tubes.

Mine is with the rubber strap which still smells nice.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## cat of a different coat

Thanks all. Unfortunately it looks like it sold before I could buy it. Guess I'm back to looking/waiting again.


----------



## Mark1969

I’m getting +1 second a week when leaving the watch face down for 6-7 hours a night. I’m a bus driver so the watch gets plenty of movement. The old Fitbit was showing me as a Olympic hopefuls but the waistline says different. How is others going


----------



## Mark1969

.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

preciousvapor said:


> As the owner of a Rolex Explorer 214270, I'd say the comparison is a good one. Both pay homage to the southern hemisphere: the Explorer to Hillary and New Zealand, the Endurance to Shackleton and Antarctica. The Ball Endurance however stands out as a more eye-catching watch.


I am quite glad that some posters here are comparing this watch to the Explorer, as I am a former Explorer I owner and have been eyeing a simple Oyster Perpetual as a follow-up to that watch, but since the Endurance has come out it's hard not to think that I can get Explorer/OP class watch at a fraction of the price. I am looking to get the 40mm classic with the grey anthracite dial, which is just a mm bigger than the Rolex competitors. I know there is no replacement for those Rolex models, but Ball is such an underrated and misunderstood brand.


----------



## Oarngepeel

The Endurance is a wonderful watch, mine is the 40MM gray with green accents. I hope it makes it into the full time BALL lineup. I would have to say it is my favorite watch I own.


----------



## PetrosD

Wish mine were problem free. After setting the time and weearing it for a few days I let it sit and it wound down. Unscrewed the crown to set the time before winding and the crown pulled all the way out of the watch.


----------



## Oarngepeel

PetrosD- I am sorry to hear that, that's frustrating. I hope BALL watch warranty will help you out. 
Please keep us informed on what transpires.


----------



## Igorek

Now I am afraid even though I don't wear my watch often and it works very well so far. Keep us updated on your situation Petros and I hope everything turns out to be good


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Anyone that has purchased the actual TMT version of the Endurance, please share your opinions and thoughts on this watch after wearing it for a time. They are still available for purchase and I am considering picking one up.


----------



## PetrosD

Sorry for taking so long to give an update. It took almost 6 weeks for me to get to an AD, who sent it off to Ball for the warranty repair. It took 3 months to get it back, but I did receive it and it's been working perfectly. I've worn it quite a bit since I got it back. Other than the lengthy time it took to repair it (Ball quotes 8-12 weeks, it was at the long end of the quoted time), I'm satisfied with it.

It is, perhaps, the most precious watch in my collection, not in terms of resale value but in personal meaning.


----------

